# FLAVOR WEST COIL GUNK



## Noobvapes (15/2/17)

Hey guys

Im just going to jump straight into this

I usually use TFA for my mixes, but I wanted to check what Flavor West was like.

I got their Pomegranate, Lemon Maringue Pie, Fruit Circles and Blue Raspberry.

Although it tasted like rainbow unicorns taking a shit on my tongue (damn it was good), my coils gunked up pretty bad within a few hours.

I did the Lemon Maringue Pie at 8% and 6% fruit circles 80 vg, 20 pg and the Blue Raspberry at 7% and pomegranate at 7% 80 vg , 20pg

I know its mainly the sucrose and the color that mainly causes gunk.

I wanted to ask which one of these is the culprit and if flavor west in general causes coils to gunk.

Also which vendor sells a tfa or alternative concentrate of the above that tastes round about the same.

Thank You!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (15/2/17)

I would reckon it's the LMP. See this warning on ELR: 
Contains a form of sugar. Sugar can caramelize and even burn at low temps, and produce toxins and suspected carcinogens.
Source: http://juic.org/flavors/concerning-flavors/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (15/2/17)

I has a high concentration of Sugar Syrup, which burns at a fairly low vape temperature. Ah the trade off between delicious flavors and coil gunking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noobvapes (16/2/17)

Patrick said:


> I would reckon it's the LMP. See this warning on ELR:
> Contains a form of sugar. Sugar can caramelize and even burn at low temps, and produce toxins and suspected carcinogens.
> Source: http://juic.org/flavors/concerning-flavors/



Thanks Man ive downloaded the list into the arsenal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Noobvapes (16/2/17)

Patrick said:


> I would reckon it's the LMP. See this warning on ELR:
> Contains a form of sugar. Sugar can caramelize and even burn at low temps, and produce toxins and suspected carcinogens.
> Source: http://juic.org/flavors/concerning-flavors/



Ive done some research on reddit (  ) 

It seems flavor west likes putting in different forms of sugar and screw that man! 

Started vaping for the better, don't want to put this shit in my body.

Do you guys maybe know sugar free alternatives to these flavors and which vendor sells them:

Lemon Maringue Pie (FW)
Wild Cherry (FW)
Blue Raspberry (FW)
Fruit Rings (FW)
KIWI (FW)
Pomegranate (FW)

Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

